# Finnex Ray II 7000k question



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey folks- I replaced my T5 HO with a Finnex Ray II this morning on my 36L x 24H x 18W" tank. My initial feeling is that for being 7000k, the light seems rather blue as compared to my 6700k T5 HO (which I know it technically should). Since the packaging isn't specific to what spectrum the unit comes with, I only have the packing slip to go by, which says 7000k. Is 300k really that much more blue? 

I tried to include a photo but it was kind of like photographing the sun- so no photo would really capture the light color well. 

Anyway, I was wondering if anyone else felt this way about it or if maybe the difference between 6700k and 7000k is just that noticeable. 

Also, I now have light streaming out of every gap in my canopy... not sure I like that. Makes my dining room look like an examination room. Seems most of the light is reflecting off the surface of the water, which I guess means it's just brighter than my old lamp. 

Those are my initial musings- please chime in.


----------



## micheljq (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello,

This is complicated I don't think it is just a matter of kelvins, you could have 2 lamps rated 7000K from different manufacturers that would not look exactly the same.

There are fluorescent T8 tubes rated 4100K, some looks yellowish, some look more daylight, even if it is written 4100K upon both of them.

Some people on another forum, find the look of the Ray II "washed out" but have great success growing plants with it.

Michel.


----------



## bigeflashgordon (Aug 6, 2013)

I've noticed without optics or lenses on an LED system that the light is spread over 180 degrees of the bulb.. I had the same challenge with my reef tank before i added some optics. That may be why you're getting some light that comes out of the gaps in your set up.. Unfortunately idk if ray II has a reflector or something to focus the light into the tank and add a little more punch though the water surface since your PAR levels usually are cut in half when the light penetrates the surface of the water.. Finnex rays have some really good results from what I've read and seen personally, but it's something that you might have to live with unless you were to put a large reflector on edges of the lighting system to focus the light downward into your tank. Good luck!


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 2, 2012)

That's odd you're getting that much scatter, I have mine over an open top tank and almost all the light is where it should be.

As far as the color, I picked up some of those stick on RGB LED strips. I'm going to experiment with them to see if I can make it a little more pleasing to the eye. 

I used our clubs PAR meter a while back and the numbers were impressive. Once I fins a solution to the LEDs, I'll use it again just to see what these add, if anything.


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks for all the thoughtful responses. I'm glad someone else noticed this. I really want this fixture to be "it" so if the plant growth lives up to my expectations, I think I can manage around everything else. 

I hadn't thought of just adding a another strip to balance the color- I guess that's one perk of LED. 

What I really want is for my tank to not be 24" tall... at this point, I have 0 expectation to grow anything lush at the bottom. I can't even grow stems without they blowing up somewhere around mid-tank and looking ridiculous. 

Anyway, I was just worried that my tank really doesn't look like those in the photos on the Finnex website or on Amazon. :-/ Maybe there should be a disclaimer in fine print, like on a box of cereal or something "Color Warmed to Show Growth." ;-)


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

New question- when you say "added some optics" (Bigeflashgordon), are you making a total DIY lamp or are you retrofitting a purchased aquarium lamp with tiny reflectors around each bulb? I'd like more info on this, in case it's something I want to do (where do these parts come from, how to etc). Thanks!


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

And what sort of RGB strips are you looking into, BriDroid? I quick search online gave me a whole bunch of party/bar ideas but not a whole lot of aquarium inspiration. ;-)


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 2, 2012)

Emily6 said:


> And what sort of RGB strips are you looking into, BriDroid? I quick search online gave me a whole bunch of party/bar ideas but not a whole lot of aquarium inspiration. ;-)


What I have looks a lot like this. There is sticky tape on the back. I'm going to try and mount them directly to the Finnex.

http://www.amazon.com/SUPERNIGHT-TM-Waterproof-Epoxy-Strip/dp/B0085IXEYS


----------



## bigeflashgordon (Aug 6, 2013)

Emily6 said:


> New question- when you say "added some optics" (Bigeflashgordon), are you making a total DIY lamp or are you retrofitting a purchased aquarium lamp with tiny reflectors around each bulb? I'd like more info on this, in case it's something I want to do (where do these parts come from, how to etc). Thanks!


I used 3 watt individual LEDs from rapidled.com and built my own lighting system with multiple plugs and dimmable drivers to be able to adjust the color the way I wanted to.. Unfortunately since finnex uses small LEDs and not larger independent ones like you'll find in DIY projects, you probably won't be ably to put optics/lenses on them all.. It's like comparing a flood light to a laser.. The flood light is very powerful but if you are able to focus the light into a smaller area then you're able to uses less wattage and be more efficient( not have as much loss of light). I'm not sure if you're using a canopy or not, but a simple compact fluorescent reflected should be able to sit on top of the ray and be able to take the bits of light that is coming through the cracks in your tank, and focus them downwards.. Ahsupply has some great reflectors if that is something you wanted to check out


----------



## micheljq (Mar 25, 2013)

What is the point of using reflectors with leds? Light is already focused below. Reflectors have no purpose with leds.


----------



## bigeflashgordon (Aug 6, 2013)

Not necessarily, the led is like every bulb, it needs to be focused to increase its effectiveness even though it may have a somewhat of a focus lens on it. Some already manufactures will put reflectors to avoid unwanted horizontal light casting, but more simple ones like stunner strips or individual LEDs don't have one.. Not to say that they really need them (just depends on what your purpose is)but it always helps and keeps the light from shining through cracks in one's canopy.. There are good and bad things with adding optic lenses to a DIY LED set up


----------



## micheljq (Mar 25, 2013)

It's not a reflector you are speaking about, it's a lens.


----------

